# Valuation for insurance



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have been asked by Aplan to get a valuation of my TT so is there any one in the club who can give me a valuation on my TT :?:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

£20...??

:wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

phodge said:


> £20...??
> 
> :wink:


       

£19.95 ,, + two pies :lol: :lol: :lol:

Imola Yellow [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] priceless 
:roll:


----------

